# Applewatch neuve ou retour client ?



## chris! (9 Octobre 2018)

Bonsoir.

Apple autorise le retour des produits, sous 14 jours, avec remboursement.

Comment savoir si le produit est neuf ou retour client sous 14 jours ?

Je sais que les produits repris sous 14 jours sont revendus immédiatement.


----------



## fousfous (9 Octobre 2018)

Parce qu'Apple ne le fait, techniquement c'est interdit mais certains revendeurs sont moins scrupuleux.
Les produits qui sont renvoyé sous 14 jours seront ensuite revendu après inspection sur le refurb.


----------



## chris! (9 Octobre 2018)

Sauf qu’il n’y a pas d’iphone, ni d’applewatch sur le refurb.

De nombreux clients profitent de cette possibilité de remboursement pour tester et rendre des produits.

De nombreux iPhones et applewatch sont  rendus, avant 14 jours, en Applestore.

Que penses-tu qu’ils font de tous ces produits ?


----------



## fousfous (10 Octobre 2018)

Le refurb pour ces produits est disponible dans d'autres pays quand meme.
Et ca peut servir pour les remplacements sous garantie.


----------

